# Pylorus dilation



## anknight77 (May 2, 2012)

I have a case where my doc dilated the patient's pyloric stenosis and the only dilation code I can find in the upper endoscopy section is for the esophagus.  Does anyone have any idea which code I would use for this?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## coachlang3 (May 2, 2012)

43245

and the dx would be 537.0 plus whatever sign or symptom.


----------



## anknight77 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------

